# Anyone use Behr ceiling paint lately?



## Brian339 (Mar 15, 2009)

I really like this product. I hate paying big money for ceiling paint. I was able to buy five 2 gallon buckets at around $25. I add a little XIM extender and its as good as any top of the line BM or SW products at a fraction of the cost. I mean $12.50 a gallon c'mon. I am getting two gallons for the price of one.
And yes I did use the search tool about Behr paints. I don't use anything else but for ceilings this stuff works and also helps the bottom line.
I also must tell you I have no stake in HD. I am just a painter for a living and passing my experience along. If you don't like the paint, no problem. I really do myself.


----------



## David's Painting (Nov 7, 2012)

I use SW CHB. $14 a gal. Behr has once again reared its ugly head.


----------



## plainpainter (Nov 6, 2007)

It's about the whitest ceiling paint around, but I didn't think it covered very much, only about 300 SF per gallon on smooth ceiling - and it goes on like it's satin paint.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Brian339 said:


> I really like this product.
> I also must tell you I have no stake in HD. I am just a painter for a living and passing my experience along. If you don't like the paint, no problem. I really do myself.


Ok. Last time: some people don't mind going to hd for product. Some of us don't like going there and the possible little savings isn't worth the wasted time or hassle. And some of us got kicked out and escorted off hd property.


----------



## Brian339 (Mar 15, 2009)

And some of us are professionals trying to make a living. I happen to like this product. I could care less about HD and there corporate profits. However, my finish product and profits are very important to me. I generally use BM but the Muresco has not been very good and tends to be pricey. I have also used SW products. In fact I got the tip to use this paint from one of those two brands. Never used Behr and never thought about it until my sales guy told me that many of the local contractors like it. If tweaked properly its very effective. I have been through about sixty gallons in five months. We like it. We make money with it. My customers are pleased. 

For me that's what matters.


----------



## cdaniels (Oct 20, 2012)

Uh Oh!....?


----------



## Cam3sc (Mar 25, 2013)

Brian339 said:


> And some of us are professionals trying to make a living. I happen to like this product. I could care less about HD and there corporate profits. However, my finish product and profits are very important to me. I generally use BM but the Muresco has not been very good and tends to be pricey. I have also used SW products. In fact I got the tip to use this paint from one of those two brands. Never used Behr and never thought about it until my sales guy told me that many of the local contractors like it. If tweaked properly its very effective. I have been through about sixty gallons in five months. We like it. We make money with it. My customers are pleased.
> 
> For me that's what matters.


If $100 is making or breaking a job for you then maybe you need to rethink your business strategy.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Brian339 said:


> And some of us are professionals trying to make a living. I happen to like this product. I could care less about HD and there corporate profits. However, my finish product and profits are very important to me. I generally use BM but the Muresco has not been very good and tends to be pricey. I have also used SW products. In fact I got the tip to use this paint from one of those two brands. Never used Behr and never thought about it until my sales guy told me that many of the local contractors like it. If tweaked properly its very effective. I have been through about sixty gallons in five months. We like it. We make money with it. My customers are pleased.
> 
> For me that's what matters.


I like muresco and don't mind paying a lot for it. Thanks for sharing your discovery.

I got banned from hd though.


----------



## SemiproJohn (Jul 29, 2013)

Brian339 said:


> I really like this product. I hate paying big money for ceiling paint. I was able to buy five 2 gallon buckets at around $25. I add a little XIM extender and its as good as any top of the line BM or SW products at a fraction of the cost. I mean $12.50 a gallon c'mon. I am getting two gallons for the price of one.
> And yes I did use the search tool about Behr paints. I don't use anything else but for ceilings this stuff works and also helps the bottom line.
> I also must tell you I have no stake in HD. I am just a painter for a living and passing my experience along. If you don't like the paint, no problem. I really do myself.



At the apparent risk of marking myself in a negative way, I have to say that I have used a lot of Behr ceiling paint. I have painted many, many, many popcorn ceilings with it. Regardless of application technique (sprayed or rolled), the results were fine (and very white). I always had to two-coat regardless of method (unless ceilings were nicotine stained---then a coat of 123 first), and found to expect around 125sq.ft./gallon spread rate. I'm not using Behr paint for other surfaces anymore, just for popcorn ceilings. Even the Sherwin Williams reps tell me that their basic flat white ceiling paint isn't noticeably better than Behr's version. Oh well, let the razzing begin.


----------



## Brian339 (Mar 15, 2009)

Cam3sc said:


> If $100 is making or breaking a job for you then maybe you need to rethink your business strategy.


Thanks for the advice. I'll sleep on it. Although based on my calculations. 60x$12.50= $750. Not to mention that we like it and my customers do as well. Pleasing anyone else is in material. Stay stubborn and stand your ground. I will however just keep painting


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

Have you tried the Kilz Pro x line? I've heard good things about it for ceilings but haven't tried it. I also have no idea how the two compare price wise. 

I've used the Behr ceiling stuff before (customer supplied) and didn't like it. I found it to be too thick but didn't try cutting it down either. My main concern was that it wasn't a dead flat which is a must for me on ceilings. 

This was a couple years ago and I've only used the paint on one job so my observations could be off. If I had to buy ceiling paint at hd I'd give the Kilz a shot.


----------



## 1963 Sovereign (Dec 14, 2011)

the kilz line of flat paints is Da bomb,cheap at 13.00 less your 10% discount..and DEAD FLAT... great paint for lids.


----------



## SemiproJohn (Jul 29, 2013)

Thanks for the information...

I have wondered about the truly "flat" aspect of Behr ceiling paint. The texture of a popcorn ceiling makes it hard to determine. I want to know that I can get a truly flat, sheenless finish when painting other types of ceilings, and will be more than willing to give Kilz a try. I hate their standard primer though...


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

Maybe we should change the name of this site to BehrTalk.


----------



## bskerley (Apr 15, 2011)

Builders Solutions matte here. Pretty much impossible to screw up if spraying. With how bad drywall is and how unskilled people are now, IMO it is a must to find the flatest ceiling paint as possible.


----------



## Repaint Florida (May 31, 2012)

Hey ... that's my site behrtalk.com


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

bskerley said:


> Builders Solutions matte here. Pretty much impossible to screw up if spraying. With how bad drywall is and how unskilled people are now, IMO it is a must to find the flatest ceiling paint as possible.


I've made the switch from SW MasterHide to Property Solutions which I've been liking so far.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

Repaint Florida said:


> Hey ... that's my site behrtalk.com


Lol I had a pretty good laugh when I clicked that link.


----------



## bskerley (Apr 15, 2011)

Rbriggs82 said:


> I've made the switch from SW MasterHide to Property Solutions which I've been liking so far.


I feel Builders is the flattest product they carry. But I also have some P.S. Flat on a job right now. Ill check it out after my guys apply.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

bskerley said:


> I feel Builders is the flattest product they carry. But I also have some P.S. Flat on a job right now. Ill check it out after my guys apply.


Yeah I've never tried Builders. After they changed the formula on Masterhide it didn't seem to cover like it used to so the SW manager suggested PS. So far so good. :thumbsup:


----------



## Barron (Jul 26, 2013)

Property solutions isn't bad. We just did a rental with it and one with Sonoran since I'm rather new to SW. Both are pretty decent paints for being in the mid teens price range. Not as nice as the DE Sparta wall or acriglo from vista, but it's cheaper and for rental units that's a-ok and a good selling point to me.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

I really, positively and am at loss as to why you guys buy the cheapest ( crap) paint you can buy. Is the paint cost coming out of your pocket? I think you need to review how you do business. In mine, the customer( client) pays for materials and labor, which means I get to use whatever quality paint I want. I mean, go ahead and buy the cheap bear stuff, but how in the world are you saving anything? I don't get it:no:


----------



## 1963 Sovereign (Dec 14, 2011)

chrisn said:


> I really, positively and am at loss as to why you guys buy the cheapest ( crap) paint you can buy. Is the paint cost coming out of your pocket? I think you need to review how you do business. In mine, the customer( client) pays for materials and labor, which means I get to use whatever quality paint I want. I mean, go ahead and buy the cheap bear stuff, but how in the world are you saving anything? I don't get it:no:


 Some painters like a total dead flat paint on the lids,once you start making a paint washable you lose that dead flat quality,The more pricey a paint is the more of a sheen you get to show imperfections on those ceilings.


----------



## Wood511 (Dec 13, 2010)

Still something amiss here. Is it just me, or is Behr the only paint that is the subject of threads like these? With OP posts like "it's just amazing stuff, goes on great and is so cheap"...blah blah blah. It's really tough to take these guys seriously.


----------



## scottjr (Jan 14, 2012)

Brian339 said:


> And some of us are professionals trying to make a living. I happen to like this product. I could care less about HD and there corporate profits. However, my finish product and profits are very important to me. I generally use BM but the Muresco has not been very good and tends to be pricey. I have also used SW products. In fact I got the tip to use this paint from one of those two brands. Never used Behr and never thought about it until my sales guy told me that many of the local contractors like it. If tweaked properly its very effective. I have been through about sixty gallons in five months. We like it. We make money with it. My customers are pleased.
> 
> For me that's what matters.


I wouldn't want to use a ceiling paint that has to be tweaked but that's just me.

Like Chrisn said, the customer pays for the paint. I wouldn't use a $12 paint on my own house, let alone a customers.


----------



## Carl (Jun 18, 2011)

chrisn said:


> I really, positively and am at loss as to why you guys buy the cheapest ( crap) paint you can buy. Is the paint cost coming out of your pocket? I think you need to review how you do business. In mine, the customer( client) pays for materials and labor, which means I get to use whatever quality paint I want. I mean, go ahead and buy the cheap bear stuff, but how in the world are you saving anything? I don't get it:no:


This is about ceiling paint. Isn't it all cheap? I have personally never understood the argument that who cares what the cost of the paint is if the customer is paying for it. Paint is a cost for the painter. Keeping a cost low if you can without affecting quality is how you win more jobs. It's simple math. Sure, if you are using some crap eggshell that costs less and you leave the customer with a job that looks like hell and doesn't wear well, that is different. This is ceiling paint. A high quality ceiling paint isn't something a regular painter should care about. We want dead flat ceilings that don't flash. The way you arrive at a dead flat paint is by using cheap ingredients in the paint instead of the good stuff. It's always seemed like a simple concept to me, yet for 25 years I'm switching ceiling paints every few months because Benny or Sherwin has major problems with consistency. Why not try and save some cash on ceiling paints if you can? It's the perfect product to do this with.


----------



## READY TO ROLL (Dec 12, 2011)

Cam3sc said:


> If $100 is making or breaking a job for you then maybe you need to rethink your business strategy.


Me thinks you might want to rethink yours.


----------



## Delta Painting (Apr 27, 2010)

Yawn!


----------



## Barron (Jul 26, 2013)

chrisn said:


> I really, positively and am at loss as to why you guys buy the cheapest ( crap) paint you can buy. Is the paint cost coming out of your pocket? I think you need to review how you do business. In mine, the customer( client) pays for materials and labor, which means I get to use whatever quality paint I want. I mean, go ahead and buy the cheap bear stuff, but how in the world are you saving anything? I don't get it:no:


I think many people use the cheap ceiling paint due to the higher sheen levels on some of the more expensive paints from SW and others. I don't think the SW is a true flat, where as the HD kilz is pretty much dead flat and is cheap. In my line, different as it may be (rental units), we do pay for the materials and labor and thus go with a cheaper paint as long as it is still ok to work with covers decently full knowing that it's just ceiling paint and will get the crap beat out of it since its not theirs. Thus due to volume, saving 30 bucks per unit time and time again, over many units does help.


----------



## Barron (Jul 26, 2013)

However, all in all I will use the Property Solutions or the Sonoran line from SW again even though its not as flat as some of the box store paints. Primarily due to the service I receive from actual paint stores vs big blue and big orange stores.


----------



## Brian339 (Mar 15, 2009)

Carl said:


> This is about ceiling paint. Isn't it all cheap? I have personally never understood the argument that who cares what the cost of the paint is if the customer is paying for it. Paint is a cost for the painter. Keeping a cost low if you can without affecting quality is how you win more jobs. It's simple math. Sure, if you are using some crap eggshell that costs less and you leave the customer with a job that looks like hell and doesn't wear well, that is different. This is ceiling paint. A high quality ceiling paint isn't something a regular painter should care about. We want dead flat ceilings that don't flash. The way you arrive at a dead flat paint is by using cheap ingredients in the paint instead of the good stuff. It's always seemed like a simple concept to me, yet for 25 years I'm switching ceiling paints every few months because Benny or Sherwin has major problems with consistency. Why not try and save some cash on ceiling paints if you can? It's the perfect product to do this with.


This is exactly were I am coming from. I pay plenty for my BM wall and trim paint. Its pointless to lay down $30 or more for ceiling paint. I am not endorsing Behr. In fact I am willing to try any ceiling paint that works especially if its good value. I dont look at the other HD products. I have my go to products. Primarly Aura ext and Regal interior. I pay up plenty for those.
Seems like some guys cant wait to complain. This is just banter about ceiling paint. Its no big deal.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

1963 Sovereign said:


> Some painters like a total dead flat paint on the lids,once you start making a paint washable you lose that dead flat quality,The more pricey a paint is the more of a sheen you get to show imperfections on those ceilings.[/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> not true at all
> ...


----------



## 1963 Sovereign (Dec 14, 2011)

David's Painting said:


> I use SW CHB. $14 a gal. Behr has once again reared its ugly head.


was told by paint store manager that chb is 700 flat....that is the cheapest stuff right? I get them mixed up.


----------



## plainpainter (Nov 6, 2007)

jeeez, I remember when $20/gallon was high end stuff for ceiling paint. A friend of mine swore by Dutch Boy Ceiling paint - who cares.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

plainpainter said:


> jeeez, I remember when $20/gallon was high end stuff for ceiling paint. A friend of mine swore by Dutch Boy Ceiling paint - who cares.


30 bucks today is like 15 buck ten years ago.


----------



## bbair (Nov 18, 2012)

David's Painting said:


> I use SW CHB. $14 a gal. Behr has once again reared its ugly head.


What's that stand for? Ceiling high build? I've always wondered. Its pretty thick stuff. I'm a big fan of Promar 400 for ceilings.

Sent from my iPhone using PaintTalk


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Chicago Home Builders.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Shame on you
Every time you use Behr a puppy dies


:whistling2:


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Saving bucks on ceiling paint...huh.


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

Rbriggs82 said:


> Have you tried the Kilz Pro x line? I've heard good things about it for ceilings but haven't tried it. I also have no idea how the two compare price wise.
> 
> I've used the Behr ceiling stuff before (customer supplied) and didn't like it. I found it to be too thick but didn't try cutting it down either. My main concern was that it wasn't a dead flat which is a must for me on ceilings.
> 
> This was a couple years ago and I've only used the paint on one job so my observations could be off. If I had to buy ceiling paint at hd I'd give the Kilz a shot.


 :yes: great stuff!


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

TJ Paint said:


> 30 bucks today is like 15 buck ten years ago.


Except for wages


----------



## plainpainter (Nov 6, 2007)

Damon T said:


> Except for wages


Exactly, today $14 is like $20, 10 years ago.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

plainpainter said:


> Exactly, today $14 is like $20, 10 years ago.


We all are basically at minimum wage yet everything costs more.

Welcome home peasants, thIs ain't your daddy's America.

Hey but we have internet!


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

TJ Paint said:


> We all are basically at minimum wage yet everything costs more.
> 
> Welcome home peasants, thIs ain't your daddy's America.
> 
> Hey but we have internet!


and walmart.


----------



## KD PAINTING (Nov 8, 2012)

Yes recently, not my favorite but covers quite well.


----------



## johnthepainter (Apr 1, 2008)

David's Painting said:


> I use SW CHB. $14 a gal. Behr has once again reared its ugly head.


um,,,you are getting screwed

another reason to buy behr paint. say goodbye to the pea and shell game from sherwin williams.


----------



## Painted-Bride (Jul 31, 2013)

I have seen people say that Behr ceiling paint is not a dead flat. That depend on the specific Behr product you are using. 

The Ultra is not a dead flat, however, the standard Premium Plus is as dead of a flat as it gets.

For me, the Behr paint shown left is a great, in many cases, one coat coverage paint.


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

Painted-Bride said:


> I have seen people say that Behr ceiling paint is not a dead flat. That depend on the specific Behr product you are using.
> 
> The Ultra is not a dead flat, however, the standard Premium Plus is as dead of a flat as it gets.
> 
> For me, the Behr paint shown left is a great, in many cases, one coat coverage paint.


I wonder what it goes for a gallon and what is one Promar 200 and the other promar 400 equivilant?


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Oden said:


> I wonder what it goes for a gallon and what is one Promar 200 and the other promar 400 equivilant?


Yeah I wonder if Promar is better.


----------



## matt19422 (Oct 2, 2009)

Behr paint leaves a spongey bubbled texture on ceilings & never levels out like other paints.

It is a dyi paint, that is why they have to make commercials about it so the homeowner will use it.


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

matt19422 said:


> Behr paint leaves a spongey bubbled texture on ceilings & never levels out like other paints.
> 
> It is a dyi paint, that is why they have to make commercials about it so the homeowner will use it.


So it has acoustical qualities?


----------



## MASTer Painter (Feb 19, 2012)

Killz Pro X 110 (Black Label) Dead Flat. Best ceiling paint I have ever used. Covers, easy to roll, smells good and stays wet longer than any ceiling paint I have used.

Behr ceiling paint is just to white for my taste. And a little thick.


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

I honestly never bought paint at the Home Depot. Cept for an occasional spray can. oh Yeh and the oil based Kilz you can still get there and I do still like that stuff for certain things.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

KILZ makes the deadest flat. Anything else is a wannabee.


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

one time, it was a new school, well one wall was specked for this special paint, it was a backroumd for taking pictures. It was blue. man that was the flattest paint I ever used.

it's really got nothing to do with the topic really.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Flat is so easy. Come on guys! This is a joke. Flat, dead flat... are guys freakin serious?

If you have problems getting a flat to look good get out of the business now.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Not all flats are created equal.


----------



## matt19422 (Oct 2, 2009)

vermontpainter said:


> Not all flats are created equal.


Fact


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Painters too.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Former painters either. :jester:


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

vermontpainter said:


> Former painters either. :jester:


Yeah I Couldnt get flat paint to look good so I had to quit.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

I still got bumpers. Anybody wanna buy a pair?


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

I am glad you still come to painttalk, Tim.


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

TJ Paint said:


> I still got bumpers. Anybody wanna buy a pair?


is that what they were callin 'bumpers'?
They're called 'mitts'.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

vermontpainter said:


> I am glad you still come to painttalk, Tim.


Thanks. I've been getting texts from philly. He was talking about you.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

TJ Paint said:


> Thanks. I've been getting texts from philly. He was talking about you.


My advice would be to just be honest with him. Explain to him that, yes, you did have that phase through last winter where you were jockeying with a couple of other members who were trying really hard to be the new NEPS, and that if you offended him during that time you are sorry. He probably doesn't even know that you are no longer formally in the paint business. 

He is a live and let live kind of guy.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

I was fixin to reply to this thread, but then I forgot what it was all about.

So, nevermind and carry on.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

vermontpainter said:


> My advice would be to just be honest with him. Explain to him that, yes, you did have that phase through last winter where you were jockeying with a couple of other members who were trying really hard to be the new NEPS, and that if you offended him during that time you are sorry. He probably doesn't even know that you are no longer formally in the paint business.
> 
> He is a live and let live kind of guy.


I could never be neps. My calves fall short.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> My advice would be to just be honest with him. Explain to him that, yes, you did have that phase through last winter where you were jockeying with a couple of other members who were trying really hard to be the new NEPS, and that if you offended him during that time you are sorry. He probably doesn't even know that you are no longer formally in the paint business.
> 
> He is a live and let live kind of guy.


 
Damn, it would take me all day to text that


----------

